# Good concealer for dark circles with pink or peach tone



## feu_du_ciel (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have the worst undereye dark circles in the world and I really need a good concealer that doesn't crease with pink or peach tone because the yellow ones make my dark circles look greyish.

Please recommend me some, I really appreciate your help! (and preferably inexpensive ones, about $15-$16 is ok cause my student budget can't afford pricey stuff)

TIA


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2009)

I too can't use a yellow based concealer for my dark circles as it makes them look even worse. I have a couple of different things that work great though ...

1. Trish McEvoy Eye Brightener in Shell. This is a crayon in a pastel pink used to highlight the brow bone but I use it on my under eye circles. It COMPLETELY erases them!

2. YSL Touche Eclat in Ivory. I use the Ivory because it has more pink than the radiance.

Both of these are high end, I know. The Trish Crayon will last me about 6 months though, the YSL a little less than that. So, for me at least, it's worth it to get rid of my stubborn circles.

I also know people who use a cheap matte pale pink eye shadow to cover under eye circles. I haven't found one yet that works for me. I also have some fine lines under my eyes and worry about a shadow settling into them.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply xo

I think I may get a MAC concealer in NW shade cause its pink toned.

Oh and I've just seen this one. Maybe a dupe of YSL Touche Eclat? Anyone has tried this?

Sephora: Sephora Brand Light Touch Highlighter: Concealer


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Try MAC select moisture cover in a cool or neutral palette colour.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 29, 2009)

Max Factor Erace Concealer has a peachy/pink tone. It comes in a lipstick tube form. It's really cheap too! I think I paid around $4 for it at a drugstore.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *H.e.l.e.n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try MAC select moisture cover in a cool or neutral palette colour. Hi,Have you tried MAC Select Cover Up (is that the correct name, the one in a plastic tube?)

I just wanna know that one and Select Moisture Cover which one is better


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi feu, you may want to try the balm's time balm concealer for under eye. its 18 bucks at sephora but should last you awhile b/c you dont need alot. It also treats fine lines and dark spots, so its like two for the price of one! It has vitamins A, C, E and soybean oil in it and also has pink/peach shades.

Whichever one you go with, you should apply it like an upside down triangle, with the base going from the inner tear duct to the outside of your eye, and the point ending at the side of your nose where the nostril ends. Draw the triangle then use the product from the lines to fill this in (a brush is especially helpful with this technique). I'll check youtube to see if anyone uses this technique and if I find it I'll post so that its clear. HTH.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for your input





Btw do you know do all the shades have pink/peach tone?

I have light-medium skin, normally I use concealer that's one shade lighter than my skin tone, don't know I should choose Light or Light-Medium, Light looks yellowish.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 1, 2009)

The yellow helps balance dark circles so don't be afraid of it. Are your dark circles heriditary, environmental, or due to a shadow cast from bags? I think the light/medium may be too dull on your skin tone, but give it a shot. If you use light it can help brighten the under eye area and brighten your appearance overall. Don't forget to let us know what you go with


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know where my dark circles come from maybe they're heriditary or cause I don't have good health because I have pretty big eye bags since I was a child and they're getting worse and worse, maybe also because of lack of sleep





Those undereye circles are terribly dark, like panda's eyes, and yellow concealers make them look greyish that's why I have to look for pink or peach ones.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 1, 2009)

I totally agree with the upside down triangle application method (learned that by watching some of Kandee Johnson's vidoes on Youtube). Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## mebs786 (Nov 2, 2009)

MAC would be the best option as they have concealers in colours to suit different tones...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 2, 2009)

You should use a yellow if your circles are more purplish, orange/peach/salmon if they're bluish/green and pink if they look dark brown/grey.

I say try one of the MAC NW concealers for your purpose. Or you could try to get your hands on the Ben Nye concealer wheel OR the graftobian corrector palette. The last 2 have a bunch of colors so you could correct your imperfections based on their color. I think the BN is about $12 and the Graftobian around $20...


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey reese, do you think the best way would be to use the color correctors then go over it with a concealer close to her skin tone?


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes that may be necessary but normally I apply foundation on top of concealer so I don't need a concealer that is exactly the same as my skin tone.

I must have a pink toned one, my circles are really dark and grey T_T


----------



## Jinx (Nov 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree with the upside down triangle application method (learned that by watching some of Kandee Johnson's vidoes on Youtube). Makes all the difference in the world. I think I saw something like that on YT; is it the plastic surgery with make up person or whatever it's called?Hang on.....

yeah- here-

YouTube - Make-Up Plastic Surgery: Getting Rid Of Under Eye Cirlces


----------



## knickers13 (Nov 7, 2009)

You could try using a pink cream blush before applying your makeup.(Such as NYX rouge cream blush) This works quite well for me, I saw it on Youtube a few months ago.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Silk Naturals Sleep in a Jar. They have a three peach tones. Very inexpensive mineral product.

- Silk Naturals


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lojical1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey reese, do you think the best way would be to use the color correctors then go over it with a concealer close to her skin tone? I do.


----------

